# Old Shale Socks (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.

The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....

I have a couple of pair of patterned socks that are "fun" to wear, but I find for everyday, I prefer a solid sock as I don't have to worry about them "shouting out" or clashing with other patterns I might be wearing.

I also like to add patterns to my socks and the patterns just get lost with striped yarns. I finally found some great sock yarn that is available in a good variety of solid colors... Cascade Heritage. I plan to knit several pairs to wear to work, etc.

I guess I am just in a BIG minority with sock knitters! Giggle, giggle.

These are my solid socks with an old shale cuff. Cast on a multiple of 18 stitches... I casted on 72 for these on a size 1US needle. Knit 10 repeats of the 4 row pattern, reduced stitch count to 64 and knit the rest of the sock.

Old Shale 

Round 1. Knit
Round 2. Knit
Round 3. *(K2 tog.) 3 times, (yo, K1) 6 times, (K2 tog.) 3 times
Repeat from * around
Round 4. Purl

I used an Eye of Partridge heel. There are several variations of this heel. The one I used is a 4 row repeat.

Row 1. *S1, K1, repeat from *across to last stitch, K1
Row 2. S1, Purl across row
Row 3. S2, *K1, S1, repeat from *across to last 2 stitches, K2
Row 4. S1, Purl across row


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are so pretty and feminine and now they're on my list.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I hear you! I rarely see solid colors in sock yarn. I've often purchased solid colors however on cones that are used primarily by folks on knitting looms or machines. I too have been frustrated by knitting lace patterns and finding that they disappear into the striping fibers. The only nice thing about the self striping and patterning yarns is that they don't show the mistakes as brazenly as the solid colors do. I love them all though I do have an issue with home knit socks...they just never fit in my shoes! I end up wearing them around the house and couldn't stop knitting them even if I tried.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful socks. I agree with you concerning solid color socks. Thanks for the information. I will order some of the Cascade Heritage. The weather here is so cold I have been staying in and I have been looking for a new knitting project.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation on solid color sock yarn. I had been thinking about the variegated and self striping yarns and going to start searching for solids. You have saved me a lot of time. More time to knit....hooray!

Your socks are beautiful. I have bookmarked this for the future.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even make solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


Have you tried Classic Elite, Alpaca Sox Solids? Each skein is 450 yards. Your socks are beautiful, and I will be using your Old Shale pattern on my next pair. Thank you


----------



## mparsons (Apr 20, 2013)

Amy, try Aracunia ranco solids. Beautiful solids.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Amy and Mary Jane....perfect together! :thumbup:  
These socks are "plain" wonderful !!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a site which lists some very pretty solid color sock yarns.

http://www.simplysockyarn.com/servlet/Categories?category=SOCK+YARN%3ASimply+Sock+Yarn,+Solids

:thumbup:


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

You can also use the Knitpicks yarns like Stroll and Palette, Capretta any of these would make lovely socks.


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Now I'm getting excited about knitting socks again. Love the pattern


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Great socks, Amy...will have to give them a try. I know what you mean about solid colors. I have a difficult time finding it to use for contrasting heels and toes. I'll definitely keep my eyes out for solid-colored sock yarn, or DK yarn. My favorite place to order from is WEBs, in Northampton, MA. I live in Northern CT, and it's a bit of a schlep to go there, so I find something on-line I like, and order it! Haven't been disappointed in them yet!!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful socks! Even though I like small, quick projects I can't seem to get into socks.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean Amy. I have found some solids but not many. It must have something to do with appealing to the knitter rather than the result. Most of us admit we can't wait to see the pattern or stripe develop. Yarn makers must think we would never knit the second sock unless they kept it interesting.
Yours are beautiful Amy! Luckily I am retired so I can wear any sock I like most days.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

lovely socks. I find regia do plenty of plain colours though.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Amy! Awesome socks! These might be plain but absolutely gorgeous. Elegant, yep, that's the word I was looking for.... ;-)
Elegant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I like Cascade Heritage also Amy. My other favorite is the Knitpicks stroll fingering. So soft and works up very nice. There are nice solids and some that are heather color way. The heather is subtle enough to see your pattern stitches. It is very reasonable in price too.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your socks Amy. I do believe I'll have to attempt your pattern.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lostie said:


> lovely socks. I find regia do plenty of plain colours though.


very nice socks, beautiful work, but I prefer acrylic mix for socks because I have such sensitive skin


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ompuff, thanks for the link!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


http://www.quinceandco.com I bought the Finch line. All solid colors. I think I paid around $12 for 221 yards. All wool. It will felt I'm thinking. Says on the label hand wash lie flat to dry. I couldn't resist the gorgeous purple and the greens. Two of my favorite colors.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely little sox!! I'm glad you found Cascade Heritage.
So nice to work with.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Knit picks also has some very nice solid colors sock yarn
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Sock_Yarn__L300106.html


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I have some Cascade Heritage in my stash. 

I have a solid pair of socks started out of Brown Sheep Wildfoote. It's great yarn. I stopped working on them to work on a scarf for a friend who has been ill, but I'm looking forward to getting back to them. 

Your socks are beautiful, Amy, and it looks rather like feather and fan.

I like funky socks too; they make me feel happy.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

That's one reason I seldom buy 'sock' yarn. I look for fingerling weight. Lots of companies have beautiful solids or tonals. I like a tight twist yarn and haven't had any trouble finding it in fingerling.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice, and great knitting. Bravo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Those are great and I agree that solids show off the patterns.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice work and the pattern shows up so well.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


Beautiful socks. Knitpicks also sells solid colored sock yarn,lots of colors and also undyed. I think yarn makers think knitters get bored with plain yarn, and that is true. But when you go to wear the socks, I always wish they were a bit less striking!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to try your pattern. Thank you for sharing it!! I get a bit restless making solid colored socks, especially for men who want a longer cuff. Your pattern is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice patterned socks. Regia does make solid colours. Here is a link to a UK company that I order from.

http://www.loveknitting.com/au/regia-4-ply


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have to agree about finding solid color sock yarns. Some of the older Opal colors were solid but are now extremely hard to find. I go more for lacy knitted socks and the design is lost in variegated or stripes. I also like to use the solid colors for heels and toes if I am using stripes in a more textured knit socks.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love these. And, I love the Heritage sock yarn. That's what I use to make most of my shawls.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I would say there is nothing "Plain Jane" about those socks! They are gorgeous.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice Amy!!! as always!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely socks!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Amy, everything you knit is perfect! Nice socks.


----------



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

Amy, I love all your posts on socks. You started me with your village knits. I was looking for a shale pattern just a few days ago for socks. I agree with plain colored socks. I bought cascade fixation and baby yarn yesterday in solid colors. I think it should be soft and the fixation should be stretchy enough for the shale to stay up even with 72 stitches, which sounds like a lot. Do you agree? Keep sending inspiration to us new sock knitters.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Oddly enough, when my sons were in MS and HS, they ALWAYS wanted plain colored, but now the wilder the better. For one son ANY pattern with an orange in it is a winner. He wears these to work with shirt and tie and everyone compliments him on his style.
My older son, just last night while visiting for the weekend, mentioned that I had made him this sock that had "these blues and whites with checkerboard pattern and other things..... and they wore out." I called up Joanns and opened up the Heart and Sole yarn and he pointed right at it and said "That's the one. I really like that pattern! And then pointed to the one next to it and said I like that one too." Men don't see many patterns in the offerings at the store, so for my sons who really have limited choice to purchase, they love the fact they can choose patterns.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Those are beautiful. (I wish I could do eye of the partridge on a fleegle heel but I just can't make it work out stitch wise.) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great socks Amy. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and pattern.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I have found solid colored sock yarn at Allison's Simply Sock Yarn. She has 50gm hanks and a huge variety of colors. I like the solid colors to add contrast to my heels and toes plus using solid colors for lace work on my socks.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


Beautiful Socks Amy. I wanted to tell you that Opal has a wide range of solid sock yarn.
http://www.unicornbooks.com/opal.asp
This is the web site. You need to buy in bulk, (10 balls in any one section) so it helps if you have a pal to go in with you .
I have also seen many solids at simlysocks too. 
Pat


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I agree with you! I think the self-striping yarns make pretty socks, but I wouldn't want a drawer full of them. Your solid color socks are pretty and functional.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Very pretty. 

I think one reason so many yarns are self striping is that many knitters knit socks so they don't have to wear the boring store bought single color socks. :-D


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Koigu and shibui have semi solids ( just tonal variations) that show patterns well. Crystal palace has mini mochi solids. Sweet Georgia yarns have solids, madelinetosh has semi solids. My LYS carries a selection of solids and wilder colors too. Just have to look a little harder for the solids


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Amy,

Regia, at least, makes solid color sock yarn. So does Stahl, Brown Sheep, and a few others. I suspect the reason that we seldom see it is that most of the sock knitting done in the last decade or so has been using the self-striping and jacquard style yarns that younger knitters have demanded. When this craze finally dies down, if it ever does, we'll get solid dyed yarns again. One suggestion might be if your LYS or on-line yarn seller has it, Baby Ull from Dale of Norway makes very nice socks and it comes in a wide range of colors. While it does require two balls for a pair of socks, the price is still less, at least at my LYS and at Webs, at $8.25 - $8.50/ball than the self-patterning ones.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Amy, love your socks. I haven't attempted socks since I was a teen (many years ago). This is my next project and will use your pattern. Thanks for sharing. But first I have to finish a poncho, a baby blanket, sweater and hat.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Amy
You and I were thinking alike except for one thing. I wanted to learn too knit socks so that I could introduce wild-colored sox into my otherwise borin g dress code. Lately I have been looking for solid colors to knit patterned sox .
Thank you so much for the suggestion of Cascade Heritage.
Thanks again to you and Eric for your wonderful tutorials.

Off to spend some sock money


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful socks. I vote for solid colors also. I'm making socks for a young male friend and I do a lot of searching for solid colors--- I just know he would not appreciate the wild colors.
Why do manufacturers do this-- kind of like the 'reality' shows on TV-- enough already!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I only wish I had your energy and genius. I'm going to make socks this year...if it is the last thing I do. I have everything I need and have bookmarked all your posts. You are an insperation. Thank you Amy!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the Eye of the Partridge stitch for heel flaps. I learned that stitch (and this will date me) when knitting an afghan in the spring of 1970, when my college campus, and many others, shut down to protest the American invasion of Cambodia. Classes were cancelled and I got lots of knitting done in the endless protest meetings, etc.! Looking back, I can't figure out why we thought the Nixon administration would react to our protests.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

These are just lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice!!!! Well done Amy!!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Good looking socks, they look like a fan,and feather pattern.I like plain socks too,but a lot of the kids wear 2 different colored socks,where I live. Oh well to be young again.


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

Regia Silk makes some beautiful solids and it's DELICIOUS to knit with.


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

I never thought I'd have the fortitude to knit white socks but these are GORGEOUS and I'm going to make them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

really nice socks


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I really like your "plain jane" socks. They look rich and the texture in pattern looks fab. I also like the yarn you used. Thanks for pattern.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes.... I wear "boring" black, almost solely (no pun intended) . Avoided this, because black is so hard to knit, & I am prone to mistakes.  Thanks for this. I have a friend that wears "socks of many colors", as a personal statement, but not most of those I know... it is more "kid-like" than I prefer or is acceptable for work or professional life. Thanks again for stating a personal issue, a solution, and helping the rest of us overcome something I have thought, but had not addressed. Really appreciated! Thanks Amy


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful socks, Amy! They look luscious! As meny have stated, there is a lot of solid sock yarn online, you just have to do a search. I, for one, just love all the colors, but have made several pairs in solids or tonals to show off the pattern, including a pair in this pattern. Yours put mine to shame, though. Great job!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

When I worked in the finance department of a major corp, I loved wearing wild socks with my pants suits - my way of injecting my personality

My socks then were all commercially made. They had stripes and various patterns with many colors - reds, purples, blues, yellows

All my socks were purchased at stores like Target

Wild socks are available at reasonable prices you just have to look around for them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Amy you did a great job with these... I love the heel with the Ole' Shale pattern your right they do compliment each other .


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Like you, Amy, I first started to knit socks about a year ago and must have knitted a couple of dozen over the year. I would only look at the patterned yarn, as it was so much more interesting to knit, and the socks seemed to grow so quickly. However, I too have now got tired of the stripes, and I bought some clover pink yarn and knitted a pair with a lacy top, the rest plain stocking stitch, and I love them.


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful! On my to do list too!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Great socks, Amy. I like plain socks for a change too! Love the shale pattern, will reverse it for my next pair as I do toe up!

Noreen


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

The Dizzy Sheep has sock yarn in solid colors.

https://www.dizzysheep.com/catalog/yarn?q=sock+yarn&page=2


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful socks Amy ( as always !!!). Thank you for sharing the source of the solid colour yarn !


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

There are solid colors available on KnitPicks. Personally, I like the loud striped yarns and so does everyone in my family.So I can keep making socks forever.

They striped socks are also available for sale in many shoe stores.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I'm with you Amy - Where are the plain sock yarns? I do wear some wild socks now and then but... everyday socks are just kinda plain. (Maybe I am too...) Glad to know you found a yarn that works well.
And also - I very much appreciate and like your contributions to this forum. I've learned a lot from you! Thanks!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> You can also use the Knitpicks yarns like Stroll and Palette, Capretta any of these would make lovely socks.


Love KnitPicks solids. Great color choices and you can get the most sumptuous undyed sock yarn. I'm going to be lookimg for a lot of advice when it's time for that project.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Your socks are really lovely - thanks for sharing. I have also always wondered why it's so hard to find solid color sock yarn or why the companies didn't make coordinating solids for their self striping yarns - for toes and heels or for those of us that prefer solid color socks ;-)


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll join in...love your socks. I don't think "plain" (which those are NOT) is a bad thing. I've just completed 1 1/2 socks and I will do more. I was inspired by you and Sockit2me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lisabethadolan (Dec 22, 2013)

Ditto on the solid color socks! Love your pattern, can't wait to try it.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I also like solid colored yarn for socks and you found my favorite sock yarn! I just bought 3 skeins of sock yarn by Berroco called "Ultra Alpaca", Fine. The are 50% wool, 20% alpaca and 30 % nylon. lovely solid colors too.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Great socks, Amy. I was never interested in knitting socks until last week when I was suddenly "bitten". Who knows why? I downloaded the pattern you and Eric put together and planned to work from that. You guys did a fabulous job, thanks! Do you still use the 12 inch cable? I have been looking on line and can only find Hiya Hiya (which I love) on Amazon. I have a pr of 8 inch, #3 that I bought for handwarmers and I found them hard to work with. I would imagine that the extra 4 inches makes it easier. Would you mind sharing the brand and source of the #1's you use. I had the same issue with yarn choices. Yesterday I bought a skein from Biscotte& Cie., hand-dyed, minimally tonal Charcoal, and so, so soft. Re: the colorful patterns that don't compliment most outfits, have you noticed the socks that President Bush (41) has been pictured wearing lately? _ He_ just might be the trendsetter.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Northernrobin said:


> I also like solid colored yarn for socks and you found my favorite sock yarn! I just bought 3 skeins of sock yarn by Berroco called "Ultra Alpaca", Fine. The are 50% wool, 20% alpaca and 30 % nylon. lovely solid colors too.


I have some of this yarn and love it. I never thought of using it for socks...but why not?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

linzers said:


> I have some of this yarn and love it. I never thought of using it for socks...but why not?


Is there an issue of wearing out at the heel/toe with NON-reinforced yarns, or does it make a difference? Is sock yarn sock yarn because of size or because of the components to make it more long-lasting? Am not a sock knitter. Just asking. What makes sock yarn, sock yarn? What is "sock yarn" that will wash well, wear well, stand-up, stay-put, and therefore worth the effort?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

mthrift said:


> Is there an issue of wearing out at the heel/toe with NON-reinforced yarns, or does it make a difference? Is sock yarn sock yarn because of size or because of the components to make it more long-lasting? Am not a sock knitter. Just asking. What makes sock yarn, sock yarn? What is "sock yarn" that will wash well, wear well, stand-up, stay-put, and therefore worth the effort?


I don't know...I'm still a sock virgin, planning on becoming more worldly. I would think that the durable vs. comfort issue is major. Nylon strenghtens the weave. The really soft luxury yarns (cashmere) are costly and will not wear well.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Reinforcing thread is available and many sock knitters use it even with sock yarns. What makes sock yarns sock yarns is that most of them have a nylon component to them, ranging anywhere from 5 to 25% usually, as a reinforcement already spun into them. 

That all said, reinforcing sock heels and soles didn't happen even as short a time ago as 30 years, people knew how to darn socks and did when they developed holes. As for me, I prefer to think of socks as ephemeral creatures, destined to be loved to death so that we can knit more of them. And, some of my favorite pairs, worn weekly, are several (5+) years old with no holes. However, one of my favorite pairs, at least 10 years old, is about to reach the end of it's life span. The wool itself has worn away in the toes, leaving the nylon. I'm going to shed some tears when I finally wear them for the last time.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> Reinforcing thread is available and many sock knitters use it even with sock yarns. What makes sock yarns sock yarns is that most of them have a nylon component to them, ranging anywhere from 5 to 25% usually, as a reinforcement already spun into them.
> 
> That all said, reinforcing sock heels and soles didn't happen even as short a time ago as 30 years, people knew how to darn socks and did when they developed holes. As for me, I prefer to think of socks as ephemeral creatures, destined to be loved to death so that we can knit more of them. And, some of my favorite pairs, worn weekly, are several (5+) years old with no holes. However, one of my favorite pairs, at least 10 years old, is about to reach the end of it's life span. The wool itself has worn away in the toes, leaving the nylon. I'm going to shed some tears when I finally wear them for the last time.


Thank you for this! Five & Ten year socks is great mileage! I remember my Grandma darned our socks. She had a darning pink-painted knob with a handle, she put inside the sock. She taught me to darn. I know how, but have never had to use the skill. Also, my darning did NOT have the finesse hers did, and left ridges that hers did not, all smooth and even. Can still see her sitting in a rocker darning our socks. In her time, they did not have access, so they fixed everything. My mom DID NOT darn.  Much to the chagrin of her mother-in-law, who sighed, and darned ours!


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Knit Picks does have lovely solid colors in sock weight yarns. They even have sock weight yarns for those who can not wear wool.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Amy for all your "sock input". As a sockaholic I find
your ideas fantastic. .. Always amazed as to the knitting speed/knowledge you have developed in such a short time.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've often wondered the same thing, Amy. However, the shortage of solid color sock yarn normally only applies to retail stores like Michael's and JoAnn. The better yarn stores or online stores have a much better selection of solid color sock yarn. Where did you buy yours?

I do love the self-striping/patterning yarns for socks, but like you, there are many occasions when I prefer my solid colors or should I say "heathered colors" or "tweedy colors". I very seldom knit with yarn that's spun with just one color.

Your socks are anything but "Plain Jane". The cuff stitch makes them very special and feminine looking. Beautiful knitting. BTW, that's an interesting toe thing you have going on there, or did they just get twisted for the photo?


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree, Amyknits, most sock yarns are striped. I found solid colors at JoAnn's in Lion Brand's sock ease and Deborah Norville's premier yarn sock weight.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cobasi yarn by hikoo is only in solids and it is yummy to work with


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

Cascade Fixation also comes in lots of solids. I like the cotton/elastic blend for summer socks.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Again I want to thank you for sharing. I will start a pair as soon I can get my Son in law, socks off my needles. I guess I could go on and start but then he would have to wait for the pair he asked me to make. He is so good to me that I will just finish his first.(if I can)Yours are so much prettier than what I am knitting on. He loves them as he picked out dark yarn and it hard to work on at night. He's sweet I would do anything for him.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

kimmyz: If I may respond for Amy...that is a round toe, which is very easy to knit, requires no final grafting, and adjusts to accommodate diverse toe configurations. For those who avoid top down socks because of the Kitchener stitch finale...this is the toe for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Love this pattern and agree with you about wanting solid color sock yarn. Your work is always beautiful and you encourage the rest of us when we find out how fast you have progressed. Thanks


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Love this pattern and agree with you about wanting solid color sock yarn. Your work is always beautiful and you encourage the rest of us when we find out how fast you have progressed. Thanks


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

They are really pretty. Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

In my family I used to be known for wearing crazy looking socks. For years I didn't wear plain colored socks. Every other kind but not plain. Now it is hard to find them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> kimmyz: If I may respond for Amy...that is a round toe, which is very easy to knit, requires no final grafting, and adjusts to accommodate diverse toe configurations. For those who avoid top down socks because of the Kitchener stitch finale...this is the toe for you! :thumbup:


I agree. That is what I have been doing on my socks since Eric and Amy posted the sock tutorial pattern. I love the feel and not having to graft stitches. The new fish lips kiss heel and the round toe plus the 12 " circulars have made my sock knitting fast and enjoyable.
I am going to make the socks with the old shale cuff but like the ones Amy posted earlier with a reverse cuff. They are really neat.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty socks,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job, Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with you as I mostly prefer to knit plain color socks and have found it somewhat difficult to find a good variety of 75% wool, 25% nylon plain color sock yarn. Thanks for sharing your beautiful socks and the yarn you found. I have also learned that all sock yarn is not created equal even the same mix of fibers. The Debra Norville sock yarn I recently bought is slightly smaller than the Knit Picks and ICE brand; it's all fingering, but different. The Debra Norville also splits very easily and the others don't. If we continue to share our experiences maybe we can all avoid disappointing purchases.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Look perfect to me!


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

You always amaze me with your talent! These are beautiful. I have never tried socks...this makes me want to. Keep the pictures rolling!!

Marilynn


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> kimmyz: If I may respond for Amy...that is a round toe, which is very easy to knit, requires no final grafting, and adjusts to accommodate diverse toe configurations. For those who avoid top down socks because of the Kitchener stitch finale...this is the toe for you! :thumbup:


Thanks. I've never done sock toes like this. The vertical ridge in the center of the toe looked unfamiliar to me. I don't mind the grafting, so will probably stick with my Kitchener stitch. When doing toe-up, I use Judy Becker's Magic Cast-on, so no grafting required there. If you're not familiar with this Magic cast-on, you can view Cat Bordhi's video:






It really is magic! She calls this a "provisional" cast-on, but when used for the toes of socks, there's nothing provisional about it. You just knit around and around after casting on. There are no live stitches to go back and pick up later on. Of course, you can use this cast-on provisionally for other types of projects.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy, I am so glad you addressed this issue. I am also glad you put a picture of the yarn as there is a Cascade Heritage and a Cascade Heritage Sock Yarn. I got the Heritage for Allyson's socks. Don't know if I screwed up but still working of them. I have had to put them aside so many times for other projects.
Your socks are the perfection I strive for. So beautifully made.
You are an Angel to share with all of us and advise us when we need help. Much Love...Betty


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I would love to become a sock knitter. It seems like the perfect project when you are in between major projects. I can see myself have a perpetual pair of socks on the needles. I would love to go back and look at the tutorial done by Amy and Eric. I presume they did this together and they are not separate tutorials??? Would I just do a search at the top of the page in order to find those tutorials?


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

Willow Yarns (dot com for US; dot ca for Canada) has solid colour yarn suitable for socks.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with you about the sock yarns, Amy! Solids are my preference, too or a tonal blend. Your socks are gorgeous! And you can wear them with anything. Thank you for sharing and for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

I love your socks, Amy. So far I have mostly knit socks in the patterned yarn. My daughters (in college) like them because they are distinctive and stand out. (They are also faster for me to knit, without any lace or other design!) I have yet to make any for myself, but these patterns from Ravelry are on my wish list  patterns in a solid or nearly solid color with irregular patterns  I love the way they are maybe a little more subtlely distinctive!

Conina Socks Life Cycle Socks Kalajoki Rivendell

(Maybe the pictures won't post -- just the names??)


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

Can I use the 12 in circ to make these?


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Amy! Love the socks!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

No, you are not alone!!! I like solid colors too!! In a few weeks it will be 2yrs since I learned to knit, even though I have made 2 pairs of baby socks I am finally learning how to use two circulars and making my first pair of sock for me in Cascade Heritage silk in Charcoal that I bought a year ago. bought the yarn to knit a pair for my brother who had Lou Gehrig's, unfortunately he passed away a few days later. Great yarn to work with and love to knit with two circulars. Have to finish three WIPS before I can start the perfect fit mitts for my grandson! Happy knitting!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Willow has some solid colored sock yarn, but pastel colors. Deborah Norville brand also has solid colors. If you do a search for sock yarn, solid colored or check out these two brands, you may find the color you want.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love your socks.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Amy, thanks for sharing your pattern! I too like the solid color sock yarn to show off the pattern. I also like the striped yarn and use the solids for accent. It is all fun isn't it?


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear Amy. Your old shale socks are beautiful. I agree with you about the stripes. Cascade yarns are wonderful for socks, I do buy mine from Little Knits they have some nice plain colours on sale at the moment. The other way to go is to dye your own, I can get plain cream yarn which I dye whatever colour I want, using the microwave, ( the old microwave not the one I use for food).
Your socks would look nice with beads!


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love this yarn!!! I agree with the solid color socks. I have to match my clothes. I have 3 solid pairs that I wear quite a lot. My black ones are getting a little thin. Need to make me more. I also like Knit Picks Stroll for socks. Patons Kroy has solids but very limited in colors. 

Great job on the socks. Very pretty.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

My goodness! eight pages over a simple pair of socks!


----------



## DollyDo (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern, your socks are lovely. I just found that solid yarn 1week ago in a search for solids that my sons would like. It knits up beautifully and soft. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Loniegal said:


> My goodness! eight pages over a simple pair of socks!


Yes, but I have learned so much. Like diving into all this experience! Like one of the posts before you..... she dyes her own colors.... with a microwave method. Who would have thought.....? The possibility had not entered my mind! Everyone has so much to share/teach us! One pair of socks and a huge amount of experience and information! A wealth of expertise! I am always astonished!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful socks, Amy! You did a great job!!


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

Lornas Laces has some nice solid colours


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think they're "plain Jane" socks at all! I love them! I think anything knit in feather and fan is just beautiful.

Speaking of beautiful socks, Amy, have you ever tried the Bridge of Roses socks? http://www.knittersbrewing.com/bridge-of-roses-sock-pattern/

The video that shows how to do the roses:





I used the KP search and didn't see where anyone has ever posted about them. They're GORGEOUS!


----------



## vemiller (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern. I am now inspired to knit socks. I am pretty conservative and not in love with striped yarns, but love the feminine touch and solid color.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> I don't think they're "plain Jane" socks at all! I love them! I think anything knit in feather and fan is just beautiful.
> 
> Speaking of beautiful socks, Amy, have you ever tried the Bridge of Roses socks? http://www.knittersbrewing.com/bridge-of-roses-sock-pattern/
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous, but what about inside shoes or boots, where my socks end up? Those roses look sort of lumpy.


----------



## weidows (Sep 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


Am I, as a beginner to sock knitting, going to be able to make these from these directions? Have made two pairs if socks so far, with Magic Loop, Toe Up, two at a time??


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the idea, Amy! I just finished the Twisted Old Shale baby blanket for my soon to be grand daughter, so I shouldn't have trouble knitting these socks! Hmm, I wonder how many I should cast on? I usually cast on 72 on size 2 needles and do a 2 x 2 rib for a few inches then stockinette the rest of the cuff. I have big calves. Then decrease to 64 sts at the ankle just above the heel.

I, also, was going to mention Knit Picks solid sock yarn. I love working with it. And it's not expensive either!

Tami


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

So beautiful, Amy. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Woohoo - I have some of this exact yarn, so Amy and I will be "Sock Twins" one of these days!
Beautiful work, as always Amy!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your socks Amy, I'm not hooked on socks, but I have wondered how they get the yarn to stripe so perfectly. Never mind that, I like solid socks too. I would love to try your pattern. I was also wondering if that pattern works for fingerless gloves ? Of course using less stitches, any idea how many, 36, 54 ?


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Simply Socks has a nice selection of solid colored yarns. I also love Cascade. I know this was all mentioned before, but just had to add my two cents.


----------



## Mfndrn (Dec 5, 2013)

Amy could this old shale pattern be knit from bottom up instead of top down. Like doing a toe up sock and knitting the 4 row pattern from bottom up.

Guess I'll have to try a swatch.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love this pattern, found it from another post shared today with a pretty picture.

I wish I could find more yarn that is multi-colored but not striping. Like with little splashes of color here and there...


----------



## Marcelley (Oct 5, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> I learned to knit socks a few months ago and enjoy doing so very much. The one aspect of sock knitting that really has me "baffled" is the fact that manufacturers make sock yarn in self-striping and pretty wild colors. There are MANY brands (Opal, Regia and several others) that don't even offer solid color sock yarn... It is pretty difficult to find.
> 
> The part that makes little sense to me is that I have never worn a purchased sock that was striped or patterned... In fact, I don't believe I have ever even seen a sock for sale at a store that was striped! Why then is the vast majority of sock yarn sold as self-striping?! One of the mysteries of life, or knitting....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much yr socks are lovely - cheers


----------

